# Progesterone Blood Test - Help Me?



## ButterflyWishes

Ok ... So I had my progesterone blood test last month, based on a 24 day cycle but then my period was two days late so the Doctor thought this might have affected the result, and wanted me to repeat it this month. 
I was looking at my cycles and over the last month they have varied between 21-26 days, although mostly they are 23 days, so I went to speak to my nurse this morning to make sure that I need to have the blood test on day 17. 
I had always counted my cycles from day 1 of my period to the day of my next period but realised last week that I need to count until the day before my next period, which makes them generally 23 days, so I assumed that actually the blood would now need taking on day 16?
I asked my nurse and she said it needs taking on day 17 regardless of the length of my cycle? I am sure this is not correct?
Please help me, I want to make sure I am getting it tested on the right day of my cycle, otherwise I will just have to have it done again?


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi it should be 7 days after ovulation, do you know when this is?


----------



## ButterflyWishes

Hi kiteflyer

I looked on the NHS website and it says it needs to be done seven days before your expected period to check that you have ovulated?

There is so much information out there that it just gets confusing   which is why I made the appointment to see the nurse, expecting she would be able to advise me when I should have it done.x


----------



## kiteflyer

Butterflywishes It says that as they assume everyone has a 28 day cycle and you ovulate on day 14 should have peak progesterone on day 21 then your AF arrives on day 29 making it day 1 if you know what I mean! A day or two should not make much of a difference. My fertility nurse is happy for me to go a day earlier or 2 days later this month as 7 days after ovulation falls on a weekend this cycle, I am on a monitored cycle, and as my luteal phase is normally 15 days long it will be around 9 to 7 days before my AF depending when I go. How long is your luteal phase?


----------



## ButterflyWishes

*Tests for women Blood test
Measuring levels of progesterone during the second half of the menstrual cycle will show whether you've ovulated.[25] This is because your progesterone levels rise after ovulation. You'll probably have a blood test seven days before the expected date of your period: day 21 in a 28-day cycle or day 28 in a 35-day cycle. It's important to get the timing right. If it's done at the wrong time, progesterone levels will be low anyway.*

If I go by this and I have a 23 day cycle then surely they would take blood from me on day 16 or 17?

My doctor seemed to think that I should be ovulating around day 10 so I guess day 17 works? I have been using Ovulation sticks and they seem to show I am ovulating between day 10-12, which would make my lutheal phase somewhere between 11-13 days?

I am so confused with everything. Every time I think that I have got it more or less sorted in my mind I get confused again.

Thanks for your help.xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hope you get it sorted maybe ask your doctor about luteal phase defect as you have a fairly short phase also if you had this problem you would have lower progesterone levels anyway. I've read vitamin B6 is good for helping with this. Good luck


----------

